# Access Controlled vs Electromagnetically Locked Egress Door



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have a tricky situation going on in a condo building. The building has Electromagnetically Locked Egress doors. These doors are equipped with motion sensors for activation and also have push-button mechanisms installed. According to IBC Electromagnetically locked egress doors do not have to be tied in to the fire alarm or sprinkler systems. 

BUT

The doors are also tied in to a keyfob system to let people INTO the building alone. Does this keyfob system automatically turn the doors into "access controlled egress doors"? The issue here is, Access controlled egress doors require that the system be tied into the alarm systems but this doesn't make sense considering the door is primarily a maglock. 

1. Do we have to comply with the ACED rules? 
2. Assuming the rules do apply to us, do we have to comply now, even though thebuilding was developed in 2005. 

The only reason why this came up is because we were considering installing maglocks in our lounge area and the vendor started proposing that this work needs to be done too for compliance reasons. 

Please advise.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome

We do have a door hardware guru in our group


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

1. For existing, the building code that was adopted at that time, would be what the hardware has to meet.

2. Anything new woukd have to meet the code adopted at time of installation.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

2015 IBC


*1010.1.9.8 Sensor release of electrically locked egress doors. *
The electric locks on sensor released doors located in a _means of egress _in buildings with an occupancy in Group A, B, E, I-1, I-2, I-4, M, R-1 or R- 2 and entrance doors to tenant spaces in occupancies in Group A, B, E, I-1, I-2, I-4, M, R-1 or R-2 are permitted where installed and operated in accordance with all of the following criteria: 

1. The sensor shall be installed on the egress side, arranged to detect an occupant approaching the doors. The doors shall be arranged to unlock by a signal from or loss of power to the sensor. 

2. Loss of power to the lock or locking system shall automatically unlock the doors. 

3. The doors shall be arranged to unlock from a manual unlocking device located 40 inches to 48 inches (1016 mm to 1219 mm) vertically above the floor and within 5 feet (1524 mm) of the secured doors. Ready access shall be provided to the manual unlocking device and the device shall be clearly identified by a sign that reads “PUSH TO EXIT.” When operated, the manual unlocking device shall result in direct interruption of power to the lock—independent of other electronics—and the doors shall remain unlocked for not less than 30 seconds. 

4. Activation of the building _fire alarm system_, where provided, shall automatically unlock the doors, and the doors shall remain unlocked until the fire alarm system has been reset. 

5. Activation of the building _automatic sprinkler system _or _fire detection system_, where provided, shall automatically unlock the doors. The doors shall remain unlocked until the _fire alarm system _has been reset. 

6. The door locking system units shall be listed in accordance with UL 294.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

You can ask the guru your question
Just send an email

http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2017)

Which IBC are you on?


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you very much, cda!! That was swift!
I'll ask the guru, anyway but I think your response makes sense. The building was finished in 2016, so it was most likely built under the 2013 regulation which doesn't have any fire alarm and sprinkler requirement.


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

steveray said:


> Which IBC are you on?


I'm guessing the 2003


hungryone said:


> Thank you very much, cda!! That was swift!
> I'll ask the guru, anyway but I think your response makes sense. The building was finished in 2016, so it was most likely built under the 2013 regulation which doesn't have any fire alarm and sprinkler requirement.


Sorry. I meant to say "The building was finished in 2006, so it was most likely built under the 2003 regulation"


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

steveray said:


> Which IBC are you on?


The building was


steveray said:


> Which IBC are you on?





steveray said:


> Which IBC are you on?


The building was completed early 2006. Does that answer your question? We're a residential condo.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

So it sounds like the original install meets code.

And possibly with what wants to be installed would not need any additional items.

The code is more concerned with people getting out of the building.

In my city you would also have to add a few things so fire and police can get in.


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks, cda! That was my concern too. The access control system is only for getting into the building so it shouldn't affect the egress qualities of the door.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just a thought-- If the condos were built as townhouses, the IRC would apply, not the IBC.  Depends.


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

FLSTF01 said:


> Just a thought-- If the condos were built as townhouses, the IRC would apply, not the IBC.  Depends.


It's a high rise building.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

hungryone said:


> It's a high rise building.




How many floors???​


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

FLSTF01 said:


> Just a thought-- If the condos were built as townhouses, the IRC would apply, not the IBC.  Depends.




So when I am inside and want to leave

How do I open the door????


----------



## hungryone (Jan 25, 2017)

cda said:


> How many floors???​


12


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2017)

hungryone said:


> 12




Built between 03 and 06??

No fire sprinkler system ?

No fire alarm system?!


Something crabby about that


----------



## steveray (Jan 26, 2017)

Could the locks have been changed after CO? You are talking about mag locks not electric strikes...Correct? I say ACED.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't ACEDs need tied into the fire alarm to make them fail safe? What happens when you push on the door without the motion sensor or hitting the button? I'm not sure about IBC, but it sure wouldn't meet code here.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2017)

Depends on code year

What exactly the system is

What door they are doing it to


----------

